# Youth hunt



## quackcommander (Aug 20, 2009)

Just wondering how many people will miss the youth hunt this year due to the date being changed. With the procs won't be in the stores by the time of the youth hunt. Not everyone looks at these forums and may not check the dwr website. What does everyone think how crowded will the youth hunt be this year compaired to years previous. Feel bad for the youth who will miss this year. I will be taking a nieghbor of a buddy.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I still think they should close it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I still think they should close it.


why do you think they should close it ?I dont think they should. if anything they should let them hunt Saturday and Sunday. Also it was a good move. Moving it up another week.

I think there will still be a bunch of kids out there and that a good thing.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I will be taking out 2 15 year olds this year. Hopefully hooking up with a couple others that will be heading out as well. Think this is great for the youth, I wish they would allow people over 65 to hunt on the same day. Getting the kids out with those that have a lifetime of experience would be great!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I am glad they are moving the date because I wouldn't be able to go normally since the muzzleloader deer hunt is the weekend which the youth hunt normally ran. So this year hopefully get into one.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I still think they should close it.


really?? :roll:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

I will be there with two of my kids. I'm indifferent about the date change.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrin, Duckhunter106 isn't alone on this stance if you read the current issue of Wildfowl there an article addressing this issue, seems there are a great many states where they would like to end or move the youth hunts deeper into the season.

I would most likely be going out on the youth hunt this year but my buddies daughter misses it by 3 days, guess we are going grouse hunting instead. 8)


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

jimmie,

i guess the part that gets me (and i am not implying this is how Duckhunter1096 feels) is how we have a 107 day season and we set aside one day for the kids. and people b*tch about it! now i know in a perfect world everyday should be youth day, and everyone should have the desire to take a kid with them. but it saddens me that our selfish desires cant sacrifice one day for kids... anyhow i could go on and on... with the dates changed im indifferent, i just wish more guys would take an interest in youth and help get them out in the marsh! but then im dreaming again aint i!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep close it so nobody gets involved :roll:


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

The youth hunt is awesome for upcoming youth to get involved and get a crack at things by themselves. I very much like the idea and support it 1000% 

I've been out on a couple with some other guys and the only thing that burns my azz is the adults blazing away with Jr. wandering around in the bullrush not even close to a gun. 

There were quite a few instances I was wondering if there was a kid amongst the party of adults. I think many folks think that if a youth is with, they can take birds as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will be out on the youth hunt with my daughter for her very first waterfowl hunt. I have been on several youth hunts with my buddies and their kids and had a blast helping them get there first ducks. Now my kid is big enough to go and I'm excited to see her get her first bird. I think having the youth hunt 2 weeks before the regular opener is better for the rest of us too.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I will be out on the youth hunt with my daughter for her very first waterfowl hunt. I have been on several youth hunts with my buddies and their kids and had a blast helping them get there first ducks. Now my kid is big enough to go and I'm excited to see her get her first bird. I think having the youth hunt 2 weeks before the regular opener is better for the rest of us too.


 -()/- -()/-


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

quackcommander said:


> Just wondering how many people will miss the youth hunt this year due to the date being changed.


What? What's the new date?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Gumbo said:


> quackcommander said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering how many people will miss the youth hunt this year due to the date being changed.
> ...


the youth hunt is now 2 weeks before the general opener. Sept. 19th.


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Its my third year and I spend all year planning for youth hunt .common smoking gun barrel a smile that goes ear to ear Ill trade my 107 days for one day with the boys and a sky full of birds.........oh no kid to take hunting go find one they love it..and dog guys its the best training day of the year.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually get more satisfaction from going on the youth hunt then any other hunt i go on all year! I would love to see them open it up for a whole weekend too. I think this is one the best tools that we have too keep kids involved in good things like hunting and fishing rather then playing video games or causing trouble. I dont have any kids of my own, but i always make sure i find at least one kid ever year to take out. The season is long and there are plenty of ducks for everyone to shoot I dont mind giving up the first crack the ducks for the kids.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm back to validate my point. Yeah, the idea of ONE of our 107 days dedicated only to kids did cross my mind, but that's not the issue. My issue is that whether it's the general season opener, or a youth day.....those kids ARE going to be there. They are going to get the same opportunity as each and every one of us. The one big advantage they get by having their own day is that they don't have to worry about all of the Gomer's out there.....but they'll deal with them two weeks later.



katorade said:


> Yep close it so nobody gets involved :roll:


 If you are implying that the only way to get kids involved in waterfowling is to have a youth day.....you're wrong. I NEVER had a youth day. Not knowing your age, I'm going to guess that you NEVER had a youth day......I know the greater majority of us on this forum NEVER had a youth day.....yet we are all totally immersed in love for waterfowl hunting. If you love waterfowling as much as I do, you will do everything you can to pass that love down the line.....whether they have their own day to hunt or not.

I do have to say if the state insists on doing it, 2 weeks before I can shoot my gun is the best option.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

1096 If you are as old as I am I never had cable tv, if I wanted to watch cartoons I got my ass out of bed on saturday morning hoping to catch Scooby Doo. I had no X-Box, Nintendo,
PC, Cell phone, DVD player and athletics were not a year round deal. 

We had no competition for our time back then is what I am trying to say. You either hook a kid on hunting or you don't. Any chance we can take to make sure that the next generation will be there to ensure my hunting privlidges and opportunities I will take. 

Things change


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, youth day is the best hunt of the year. My kids have been talking about it for months.


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be taking out 3 of my kids and maybe a couple others. If we don't pass it along it will all be gone one day. Tech a kid about the outdoors and they can have a lifetime of fun and enjoyment!!!!!
Travis W


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i am 15 and i love the you duck day. however, i disagree with some of you. i think that the person taking the youth should hunt too. i love going out with my dad but i would like to hunt with him! and he can show me some stuff. opening day is packed with tons of people in "our spot" making it hard. 

plus, how many kids do you know that have limited out? not many. most of us suck haha -)O(-


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i think that the person taking the youth should hunt too. i love going out with my dad but i would like to hunt with him!


Funny, my 14-year old son said the same thing to me on the youth chukar hunt today. I told him that shooting the bird isn't the highlight for me, I just enjoy working with the dogs, watching him, and taking some pictures. I'll have plenty of chances to hunt. But just once, it's good to put all the focus on something other than self.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Gumbo said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > i think that the person taking the youth should hunt too. i love going out with my dad but i would like to hunt with him!
> ...


How about you post up some pics of the hunt today? I for one would like to see the kids and dogs in action!

DiverFreak


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> i am 15 and i love the you duck day. however, i disagree with some of you. i think that the person taking the youth should hunt too. i love going out with my dad but i would like to hunt with him! and he can show me some stuff. opening day is packed with tons of people in "our spot" making it hard.
> 
> plus, how many kids do you know that have limited out? not many. most of us suck haha -)O(-


Hopefully you have a bunch of days to hunt with your dad over the next four months.I'm sure shooting is the last thing on his mind. I like the youth hunt with my kids and me not hunting. The ducks are dumb, call easy and nobody around to bother us. I can sit back and enjoy. Teach them a lot of things early before the season starts, just a good time!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

wileywapati said:


> 1096 If you are as old as I am I never had cable tv, if I wanted to watch cartoons I got **** of bed on saturday morning hoping to catch Scooby Doo. I had no X-Box, Nintendo,
> PC, Cell phone, DVD player and athletics were not a year round deal.
> 
> We had no competition for our time back then is what I am trying to say. You either hook a kid on hunting or you don't. Any chance we can take to make sure that the next generation will be there to ensure my hunting privlidges and opportunities I will take.
> ...


GREAT POST!!!!!


----------



## UtahWineOh (Sep 10, 2007)

So I just noticed that they removed the word "draft" from the guide book. Since it is now official, I wonder what the timing looks like to get the guide books out to the retail locations so those that don't check the website will notice the date change.

As for the youth hunt in general, it is a day my kids look forward to every year. So do I. I have one in hunter's safety now that will/should get his blue card on the Wednesday before the hunt. He is so excited that he will get to shoot this year. He has been "hunting" with us for a few years now but this year he will be packing!

There will be a lot of young ducks out there on the 19th. In years past when we have gone out before the youth hunt to check out the marsh and pick a spot there have been many young ducks that couldn't even fly yet. Moving this to two weeks before the opener will be an interesting experiment. Time will tell if they keep it that early, or go back to the one week before.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

UtahWineOh said:


> I wonder what the timing looks like to get the guide books out to the retail locations so those that don't check the website will notice the date change


PM Amy she knows


----------

